# Is there a low cost three stateroom circumnavigator out there?



## thorrad (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi folks,

I have been looking around here for a while and would love to hear some ideas about any well built older boats that could be suitable for a family of liveaboards with a yen for circumnavigation. Our family currently lives aboard on a Catalina 36 in Seattle and we are looking to get a three stateroom boat that is sturdy enough to sail around but still affordable to us. I have seen some flap about the Beneteau First series and would also like opinions about any other boats. Length/comfort is not as important as suitability and construction. I have lived aboard long enough to realize that while we spend most of our time on a dock, there is no replacement for a solid hull and good rigging when you need them. (read: "I won't take my Catalina out there!")

Which are your favorites in a boat that could be had for under 100K on today's market? Is there a boat that could be had for under 75K? 

I do realize that this is indeed a challenge and if I am barking up the wrong tree, I appreciate you letting me know. I do think that there must be something out there that will work for us. 

Thanks for your help!

Thor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey thor - welcome to SN dude.

There's tons of info on here - as well as many, many salts that will talk you through just about anything.

While you're waiting for some responses you can start poking around in this thread: *The Salt's Corner Table*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here - including yours. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.

Enjoy.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Some of the mid-30' boats had two aft-cabins and a forward cabin, and might work for you.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Look for an ex charter boat The Beneteau 50/51 charter versions have 4 staterooms [each ensuite I think?]There are lots about and many go for less than 100k.

Also the 44 foot 3 stateroom Beneteau was a popular charter boat and there are LOTS around for sale between 70 and 100k.

The charter companies seem to be switching to enormous cats and ditching their monohulls as fast as possible. I was in the Virgin Islands this year during November - January and the marinas were stuffed to the gunnels with charter monohulls going nowhere.

N.B. a Bendytoy might not be my first choice for a RTW boat but a lot have made the trip.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't call a lot of the charter trade boats circumnavigators... and most boats that are 40-50' LOA and selling for <$75,000 are going to be in need of some serious work.



TQA said:


> Look for an ex charter boat The Beneteau 50/51 charter versions have 4 staterooms [each ensuite I think?]There are lots about and many go for less than 100k.
> 
> Also the 44 foot 3 stateroom Beneteau was a popular charter boat and there are LOTS around for sale between 70 and 100k.
> 
> ...


----------



## serenity440 (Aug 22, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> I wouldn't call a lot of the charter trade boats circumnavigators... and most boats that are 40-50' LOA and selling for <$75,000 are going to be in need of some serious work.


I have to disagree about price dictating the condition of the vessel. I personally purchased a charter Beneteau, granted it it was 11 years out of service, it was in the low price range with little need of attention and further dollars.

After purchasing here in the range you describe only two years ago I have put less than $6000 in two years for repairs and to keep her up to date.

I decided upon the model I wanted and then I looked at every example available in the world. This resulted in finding the boat in the right market where she was under valued and so a great deal without compromising.

Cheers


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

By "three stateroom", I am assuming you mean three separate sleeping cabins, as opposed to two sleeping cabins plus the main salon.

This configuration is not very common in the <45 foot range, except among the "charter boat" builders. 

But there are a few that were built a bit sturdier. One that comes to mind in your price range is the C&C Landfall 43. Many but not all of these have a third cabin in the starboard walk-through to the aft cabin. I also seem to recall that a few of the Peterson 44s had a similar configuration (but most did not). 

Now, if your voyage was going to be more of a coastwise, island hop variety, I would suggest something like an earlier Catalian 42 tri-cabin. I would take one of those to the Caribbean, maybe even Bermuda. (But if the itinerary involved more significant ocean passages, I'd look at something more robust.)


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

To be honest, wouldn't a crusing catamaran be more appropriate in this situation?


----------



## thorrad (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! keep it coming. I like the Landfall idea best so far as 43 is about as big as I ever want to get. 

Yes the idea here is to have three separate staterooms (or two and a crew bunk with a solid barrier). 

I haven't ruled out catamarans but I am mostly a marina liveaboard and they are tricky due to their width.


----------



## serenity440 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have the Beneteau 440 which is 3 cabin/3 head configuration. She is a quick boat, a blast to sail and very roomy for living aboard. I have sailed her in most in shore conditions often single handed and will be taking her from Seattle to San Francisco next week. I will be going to Hawaii next and then beyond. She is not full keep by I have full confidence in her ability to take me where ever I desire.


Cheers


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

night0wl said:


> To be honest, wouldn't a crusing catamaran be more appropriate in this situation?


Not many 3 staterooom cruisng cats around for less than 150k never mind a 100k. I was on a serious boat hunt recently with a cruising cat as a possibilty if I could have found one under a 100k.

Yachtworld did not and do not currently list a single cruising cat of 40 feet or more under a 100k in the US and only one under a 150k. 
.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> I wouldn't call a lot of the charter trade boats circumnavigators... and most boats that are 40-50' LOA and selling for <$75,000 are going to be in need of some serious work.


I looked at some that were wrecks but also some that were in good condition with little if any work needing doing around 75-100k pre haggle.

Moorings in particular do an extensive refit on the boat as it leaves chartering and reverts to the owner. I looked at a couple that had gone through that process then been sold to a second owner who looked after them well. I would have been happy to go sailing without doing anything major. I just did not like the multi cabin layout on most of them.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

I think these are just beautiful boats... 
Cheoy Lee sailboats for sale by owner.

Cheoy Lee 48 Perry for Sale

dunno if they'd take 75, but it never hurts to ask...


----------

